# girls like "bad boys". is there a stereotypical girl that guys are attracted to?



## etude (Aug 25, 2013)

i'm speaking generally here. i'm not attracted to bad boys myself but i know a lot of other girls are and that the stereotype is pretty pervasive in pop culture. is there a similar stereotype for girls?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um....attention *****s I guess.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Hot, extrovert girls? I don't know.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Guys like vain airheads who giggle at everything and have large mammary glands and posteriors. Well, that's what I hear.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Paul said:


> Guys like vain airheads who giggle at everything and have large mammary glands and posteriors. Well, that's what I hear.


This.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

i like intelligent hot sl*tty girls.

I think most guys like virgins with big boobs or something. IDK


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well in the same silly stereotypical vein as girls only going for "bad boys", you could say guys only got for blondes with big boobs.


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

Paul said:


> Guys like vain airheads who giggle at everything and have large mammary glands and posteriors. Well, that's what I hear.


Heh, this made me chuckle a bit, but I do think this would be the "stereotypical" dream girl for a guy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I like narcissistic women with an attitude. I doubt that's the stereotypical type men go for though. Not really anyway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this thread sexist?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Ya, the insecure/shallow ones usually do.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Bad boy checking in...

When I take a piss and lift the toilet seat up, I never put it back down. I never clean my room, never clean the kitchen, and absolutely never clean the bathroom when a girl is over. I'm a total badboy.


Unfortunately i'm not getting any ladies... Dangit, I thought badboys finished first =(


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I wouldn't necessarily say bad boys as much as I'd say fun or cool guys. At a young age many women (for the case of this thread I'm focusing on women) just want someone fun and attractive. I was recently told by a girl how she felt sorry for me because while girls like her were just trying to date the hottest guys, no girl would give me a fair chance until now. 

Even typing that out you have to keep in mind that for the most part every woman is an individual so you can really only take women for their individual preferences.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

For me, it's quite the opposite. I like shy, awkward nerds. They are charming in a strange sort of way.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. But generally speaking, what's considered attractive to one person is considered attractive to the majority of people. The same can be said for unattractive people.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

The type that is pretty and will give ''it'' up easily, and yet somehow hasn't given it up to anyone yet. So, a set of holes and an ego booster. Yeah that's reprehensible but we are talking about stereotypes here.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Girl next door. Love that look.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> When I take a piss and lift the toilet seat up, I never put it back down. I never clean my room, never clean the kitchen, and absolutely never clean the bathroom when a girl is over. I'm a total badboy.


that just sounds like a guy that doesn't take care of proper cleanliness and hygiene, not a bad boy.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bad baby said:


> that just sounds like a guy that doesn't take care of proper cleanliness and hygiene, not a bad boy.


Oh...


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> Oh...


always glad to help


----------



## benevichi (Jan 7, 2015)

bad baby said:


> that just sounds like a guy that doesn't take care of proper cleanliness and hygiene, not a bad boy.


I think that was the joke.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

benevichi said:


> I think that was the joke.


...what's a "joke"?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Personality wise dumb and overly friendly, not intimidating in any way.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I like narcissistic women with an attitude. I doubt that's the stereotypical type men go for though. Not really anyway.


Weird you say that. The women I always end up trying to date or do, are usually super extroverted and turn out to be super narcissistic. I can't say I hate it either. I think it's because they come off confident and contrary to popular belief that can be super attractive in women. It never works out, they need too much attention lmao.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I think this is something we need women to answer, like how the bad boy meme came from frustrated guys seeing girls hook up with 'bad boys', what type of girl do you frustrated girls see guys hooking up with?

My guess would be that the opposite of bad boy is bimbo, and based on the two women's responses it seems that's accurate.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I think this is something we need women to answer, like how the bad boy meme came from frustrated guys seeing girls hook up with 'bad boys', what type of girl do you frustrated girls see guys hooking up with?


I thought the same. That's why I answered.

people have basically covered it though: stupid, friendly, agreeable, not very opinionated, not intimidating, passive, puts him before herself and others, and all the physical stereotypes.

Someone who'll put out quickly but at the same time has never had sex before.


----------



## chaotic brain (Oct 10, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> Bad boy checking in...
> 
> When I take a piss and lift the toilet seat up, I never put it back down. I never clean my room, never clean the kitchen, and absolutely never clean the bathroom when a girl is over. I'm a total badboy.
> 
> Unfortunately i'm not getting any ladies... Dangit, I thought badboys finished first =(


I always tell girls

"Hey I'm a shy guy, but I smoke a LOT of pot."

Works everytime.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Big tits,****ty, and stupid.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Those like a Ferrari with no engine


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

most men are stereotypically attracted to this emoji



bad baby said:


>


im quite kinki tho, im more into this sort of thing










wouldnt mind slipping on _her _skin u no wot am sayin


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> most men are stereotypically attracted to this emoji


that's good news to me because that emoticon is pretty much the essence of my being.

((((







))))


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, I'll second Ditzy airheads with huge honkers and a mighty fine booty.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> that's good news to me because that emoticon is pretty much the essence of my being.
> 
> ((((
> 
> ...


omg looket dose blank squint eyes bae *am i dreamin...?*










...yeh am awake 4 deffoes like WOW


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Cmasch said:


> Weird you say that. The women I always end up trying to date or do, are usually super extroverted and turn out to be super narcissistic. I can't say I hate it either. I think it's because they come off confident and contrary to popular belief that can be super attractive in women. It never works out, they need too much attention lmao.


 Well, it never worked for me for the simple reason that most of them either just plain didn't like me or they didn't know I existed. :lol

I used to resent them for not noticing me but I made my peace with it. I came to realize that was the reason I was attracted to them in the first place. Because I knew they were way too good for me. And of course they weren't wrong.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

I like submissive women and dominant women.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

A girl who is willing to sleep with you with no strings attached.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Sin said:


> what the **** is a bad boy? i mean most of the descriptions i've heard doesn't constitute someone I would consider "bad".


I dunno, some vague description about a**holes or something.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Sin said:


> oh its aribeth...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

@Aribeth he's still infatuated with you. I see a good opportunity tho, marry him and you can apply for American citizenship xD


----------



## Search (Apr 20, 2013)

Sheep like Sheep. Good way to box yourself in.

Keep making statements like that, and people will know your self worth.
Instead of telling them, why not ask them?

Begs the question how much one does not like themself.
An insecurity of you like.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> lol
> 
> @*Aribeth* he's still infatuated with you. I see a good opportunity tho, marry him and you can apply for American citizenship xD


Wow cool I didn't know that.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Aribeth said:


> Wow cool I didn't know that.


Yall gotta live together and stuff tho, good luck and send me an invite to the wedding lol.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Someone they can easily dominate, control and make love to whenever they want and won't mind staying home baking cookies while they go out and **** half the city in front of them.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Feminine. I don;t think it really get's more simple than that.

"Bad boy" basically boils down to " masculine", so it's just the opposite.

"Girly girl" maybe?


----------



## Mahalia (Mar 1, 2015)

Gojira said:


> Feminine. I don;t think it really get's more simple than that.
> 
> "Bad boy" basically boils down to " masculine", so it's just the opposite.
> 
> "Girly girl" maybe?


The opposite's a good girl...


----------



## heybrah (Sep 9, 2015)

Jesuszilla said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say bad boys as much as I'd say fun or cool guys. At a young age many women (for the case of this thread I'm focusing on women) just want someone fun and attractive. I was recently told by a girl how she felt sorry for me because while girls like her were just trying to date the hottest guys, no girl would give me a fair chance until now.
> 
> Even typing that out you have to keep in mind that for the most part every woman is an individual so you can really only take women for their individual preferences.


Ok so here's a question. If girls only date hot guys, then what about all the girls who aren't hot themselves? Who are they dating? Could it be that you are only counting girls who are at a league above your social status?

Personally I had the same problem where the girls I found attractive to date were always way out of my league. I used to get hit on by overweight girls a lot although I was much too focused on the unattainable crushes I had to notice anyone who actually did want to date me, what about you?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is this thread sexist?


I sure hope so... :wink2:


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I think most men have about 5 of them. It probably changes some as we age and go from teenager to young adult to mature adult.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I ****ing love boyish girls. They are so ****ing hot. They are rare though, and many times they are lesbian sigh... Good/girly girls annoy/irritate/depress me, it makes me feel like im around my freaking sisters, eww. 

I still remeber 12 grade cooking class, when I was hesitant to cut raw chicken and the hot boyish girl told me "stop being a b**** and cut it", i got all moist and warm that day.


----------



## Jason Keener (Nov 29, 2013)

In general, I think girls just like a guy who knows who he is and genuinely likes himself. Often, "bad boys" have these traits, but girls also like intelligent and quirky guys who also know who they are and are happy with who they are.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Girly girls. Thin blonde cheerleader types with a ponytail.


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Like attracts like. _Only_ the idiotic shallow girls go for idiotic shallow men. If you're too stupid to see someone is an ******* or you seriously think you can 'change' someone you're an idiot. Likewise if you're using your partner as 'arm candy' you're now the *******.

This goes for both men and women as there's a stereotype of men liking only shallow vain girls too. A lot of women truly believe all men only go for '****s'. Both cases cant be generalised.


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't like bad boys... I love funny, extrovert and confident guys.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Girls like the ones on The Hills/Laguna Beach or Cam *****s/porn stars.


----------



## orion1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Nessie91 said:


> I don't like bad boys... I love funny, extrovert and confident guys.


I guess most of us here are ****ed then.

I am funny, not so much extrovert or confident any more (thanks depression)


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

The stereotype is that they only care for hot women and don't give a crap about a women's personality, as long as she's attractive and gives out it's fine. And from what I've heard of lads talking online and in real life, the sterotype is pretty much true.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

orion1 said:


> I guess most of us here are ****ed then.
> 
> I am funny, not so much extrovert or confident any more (thanks depression)


Lol..


----------

